# What is there to fish for right now?



## Bhuij (Oct 23, 2014)

This seems to be an awkward time of year where the panfish are hard to catch, but it's not cold enough to ice fish. I'm not much of a fly fisherman, but I could throw a fly/bubble rig on my spinning gear I guess. I'm just wondering what kinds of fish are still good to target as summer is now over but the ice hasn't started yet?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Dude, trout fishing in most of our streams is on fire right now. And if you have a boat you can bag your limit of lakers in a few hours at Flaming Gorge.


----------



## Bhuij (Oct 23, 2014)

No boat here, but I should go check out the Lower Provo by the sounds of things here and at BigFishTackle, the other fishing forum I'm on.


----------



## Tagthefisherman (Apr 6, 2014)

The brown trout are about to or already spawning which will make them super aggressive. With a spin cast pole you can throw blue fox spinners in gold or silver, marabou jigs, and rapalas for brown trout in the Provo river. You can fish it in town to make it more interesting as you can catch other warm water species like bass and walleye. 
Scofield looks like people are having luck from shore and even strawberry is still producing. Any of the mountain lakes with brookies right now should be pretty good. Where are you located?


----------



## Bhuij (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm in the Provo area, so hooking some browns for the dinner table sounds pretty good right now... I'll bust out my Vibraxes and Panther Martins on the UL 5'6" next time I get a chance 

Thanks for the advice guys, keep it coming! I'd love to get some bluegills and/or crappie as well, just don't know where to look for them around here at this time of year.


----------



## Tagthefisherman (Apr 6, 2014)

You may be able to find decent sized blue gill or sunfish at Nielson grove park or any of the other community fishing ponds. Try small Kastmasters, they should keep the littler ones off.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Bhuij said:


> This seems to be an awkward time of year where the panfish are hard to catch, but it's not cold enough to ice fish. I'm not much of a fly fisherman, but I could throw a fly/bubble rig on my spinning gear I guess. I'm just wondering what kinds of fish are still good to target as summer is now over but the ice hasn't started yet?


STRIPERS!! This is prime time for stripers.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Make sure you stomp a few redds on lower if you fish it.


----------



## Bhuij (Oct 23, 2014)

Took the advice of a few people on here and on BigFishTackle where I posted a similar thread and hit the Lower Provo this morning just downstream of Vivian Park. Sure enough, there were some brown trout that didn't appreciate a 1/4oz Vibrax spinner interrupting their morning  Caught one, hooked another but he got away. The one I caught was a good 13-14 inches or so, and lots of meat for the fillet knife.

Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful fish!!!

If you're fishing above Olmstead dam, make sure to check the regs...


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

The fishing community thanks you for keeping what you catch to thin it out a bit.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh, and I love your creative stringer.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

30-06-hunter said:


> Oh, and I love your creative stringer.


I thought the same thing. Way better than the crappy spool of mason's twine I have in my tackle box. I may have to take this idea and run with it from now on.


----------



## Bhuij (Oct 23, 2014)

Haha yeah I've found the paracord with a small cheap carabiner at the end works great for the size of fish I generally catch. I think that one is rated for like 50 lbs or something, which is far more than I need for fishing the Provo river and local lakes haha. If the fish is too small to put the carabiner through the gills, I can just hook it through the bottom lip instead. Only problem is the paracord gets smelling bad after a few uses, so I usually just wash it out with soap and hot water in the sink when I get home and hang it up to dry.

As far as keeping my fish... I get the catch-and-release mentality to an extent, but I like to eat trout, so... yeah I generally keep it


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

If you do fish browns, you might want to learn to spot the convex anal fin and hooked jaw of a male. The females are the opposite of course....they also tend to have big soft white bellies and more vivid spots right now. Leaving the females to lay eggs is one thing, but they also taste a good deal worse when growing eggs.


----------



## Bhuij (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the tip - thankfully the one I caught was a male.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

There's plenty of browns. In fact too many. Don't worry about taking the females. In fact stomp a redd or two. We ll have bigger fish if you do.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


>


Chile? Argentina? ;-)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If you want the pan fish, you can still catch them in the boat harbors on Utah Lake. Worm under a bobber, or with small spinners or jigs. It won't be freaky fast like in May/Early June, but you can catch enough for a meal or two.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Chile? Argentina? ;-)


:O•-:


----------

